

What ever happened to email spam "block" lists that actually work? - winternett

I get spam daily on my BlackBerry because of Microsoft's totally USELESS email account spam blocking/Junk mail feature. It has been like this for years, and Microsoft just launched a new revision of Hotmail... I was with them since they only allowed 5Megs, so as you can guess most of my clients won't get an update if I change my account entirely... When I first joined HotMail, they had a list {on one page} in account options in which I could put any email address to block it, or an entire domain, it worked so well, my list exceeded its standard capacity. That feature disappeared early on and it hasn't come back. It used to work.<p>I can't understand why most email service providers and devices like HotMail, Facebook, and RIM (The Blackberry Maker) haven't been able to provide more simple, intuitive, and consistent ways to block ALL emails from unwanted email addresses and domains on accounts and on cell phones. I have moved email to "junk folders" and labeled mail as spam in HotMail, it has only proven futile as the same email accounts keep hopping into my in box. Is this being ignored in attempts to keep me continually logged on? Mail accounts and devices should do what it "says on the tin", they should be smarter by now its 2010 FCOL [FOR Crying Out Loud]. I should be able to also block spam from repeat senders directly on my cell phone by now without having to buy an app, or logging on to a web site. I can't even put an email signature into my blackberry emails without logging on to my account with a computer FCOL!!<p>I am aware that I could use a G-mail account to filter all of my email more reliably, but on my Blackberry, my replies to emails would not be "From" the correct account, and that would make me look like a spammer (which I'm not) and I shouldn't HAVE TO do that to begin with...<p>Sorry for the rant, maybe one of the suggestions I get may greatly improve my quality of life. Thanks in advance,
======
Khao
I don't know why you HAVE to use Hotmail with your blackberry, but as far as I
can tell Hotmail has the worst spam filters ever. Can't you use POP3/SMTP with
gmail on your blackberry? (I have never owned a blackberry so I don't know how
does the e-mail application works on those devices)

Personnally, I was with Hotmail when it was cool. Then I started receiving
dozens and dozens of spam per day, eventually receiving more spam than
legitimate e-mails. And flagging e-mail as spam just doesn't do a thing. I
have made a move to gmail and I have yet to receive spam that wasn't caught in
the spam filters. You don't even have any configuration to do with Gmail, it's
really intuitive. I still use my hotmail account to register to stuff when I
don't want to give my real e-mail, and everytime I log into the hotmail
account I am greeted by thousands of unread spam in my inbox. Again, I don't
know why Hotmail would be your only option there, for me, Hotmail has been
unusable for years.

~~~
winternett
It would have been better if Microsoft stopped promising us that they're
"improving" the services and/or features, I have 10 email accounts for sites I
administer already, 2 of them are Gmail accounts. I can't transition yet
because of a long history of using this cursed Hotmail account.

------
imondino
You can have a gmail account to get your mail from your hotmail account and
send mail from it as 1- your gmail account 2- as you where responding from
hotmail

now gmail will handle your spam. I´d recommend the first because it would mean
a slowly transition

~~~
winternett
Yes, that could work, but I am primarily complaining about Microsoft's
inability over the years to bring reliable spam filtering back, and about the
total inadequacy of my BlackBerry to filter spam to begin with. I shouldn't
have to use a convoluted setup to combat a simple function. :)

------
fragmede

      ...emails would not be "From" the correct account...
    

You might want to look into ways around that assumption.

